# Something Familiar...



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

So, does anyone know of any sites like StP where I might be able to find a potential road dog? No offense to StP, but it's been a little slow, and I would like to use all possible resources


----------



## Tude (Aug 15, 2015)

doood - you joined this past week! Ha - actually try facebook there are several closed dirty kid/traveling type groups.  good luck.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

I just want out of here A.S.A.P.. This area is like a cancer


----------



## Tude (Aug 15, 2015)

Ahh - I have many people who have couch surfed my place as well as other members have much the same feeling and do what they can to try and get out so that sentiment is well known. As I said - good luck! Oh and try Criagslist ride share but take care on that too I've read some good and some bads on that too.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## wizehop (Aug 15, 2015)

I hate to say it, but the best place to meet people is in real life, not online. If you need to get out ASAP, then get out and meet people on the road as a posed to fantasising about doing it.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 15, 2015)

GothicHippie said:


> So, does anyone know of any sites like StP where I might be able to find a potential road dog? No offense to StP, but it's been a little slow, and I would like to use all possible resources



Also, try reddit ... /r/vagabond and /r/hitchhiking might be useful ...


----------



## Anagor (Aug 15, 2015)

wizehop said:


> I hate to say it, but the best place to meet people is in real life,




Yeah, think so, too.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

@wizehop unfortunately, in this area, that isn't as easy as all that. It's pretty rural, and the cities here don't really have a traffic like that.


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 15, 2015)

Bullshit. Ohio is in the way on the east/west journey. Trust me tons of people pass thru Ohio. Go to Columbus. Lots of kids hang out there.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm in Cleveland but I'm not leaving for a couple weeks. But hey if you're still here then I'm headed west to Seattle.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

For real? When you headed out?


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 15, 2015)

GothicHippie said:


> For real? When you headed out?


Hopefully the first week of September. Trying to find some work to fund my trip there or else I'd leave sooner.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

I was planning on just going broke. My time as a dirty kid was funded by spanging.


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 15, 2015)

GothicHippie said:


> I was planning on just going broke. My time as a dirty kid was funded by spanging.


I'd like to have at least some money for gas.. Got like $50 to my name right now haha so that won't get me very far. We'll see though I don't wanna get stuck here so I might just say fuck it and go.


----------



## GothicHippie (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been here to long, so the sooner the better. I would definitely like to travel with you though if that's cool.


----------



## Peace (Aug 15, 2015)

if you have a facebook, there's a group called "Dirty Kids Couchsurfing Coalition". with a ton of threads for rides/dogs/etc


----------

